# My Braziliena Hair Did - Keratin Treatment



## DreamWarrior (May 13, 2011)

Just wanted to give you my experience with the Brazilian Keratin Hair Straightening Treatment.

A little about me - I'm hispanic with thick, course, jet black hair.  It has a tight curl - but not a kinky curl.  My hair has combinations of body waves with layers of tight curls and even layers of straight. 

Growing up I had to get perms to get my hair even with curls.  Since the birth of my daughter (now 2) my hair went tight curly throughtout.  When I straighten it - its very full and bouncy - I can never achieve the "straight" flat hairstyles on my own.

Here's the before pic (pls dont mind the lack of makeup - I was on a makeup diet due to breakouts):





I understand that the chemical treatment in the Brazilian Keratin is said to "bad" for me... but considering everything else I've been thru - perms, fake nails, tattoos, etc. etc. I figured I'd give it a try and see where it goes.

My hair dresser was very prepared with fans, open windows, and a ventalation system (none of that mattered really).

First step: thoroughly washed hair - no conditioner:  This is how my natural hair looks like when its wet.





Second step:  Drench in protein chemical compound layer by layer.  Think of it as getting highlights... she starts at the bottom and applies the product and works her way up - combining the hair between applications.  My hair was completely saturated in it.  After a while my eyes started to burn just from the fumes around my head - but nothing different from what a perm does.





Third step:  Sit under a dryer for 1/2 hour or so.  My eyes were killing me at this point.  It only took a second but I could feel it - she was already on her way over with the fan and I was tearing.  But once she had the fan blowing to move the fumes around, I was fine.

Fourth step:  Blow dry straight - we moved over to the open window where she had the blow dryer and a few round brushes prepped up for me.  She brought the fan over to move the fumes out the window. Blow dry straight - about another 1/2 hour to 45 minutes.

Fifth step: Now dry - we move over to where she had a special straight iron hot and ready.  The entire room was engulfed in a cloud of white stuff (I really dont want to know what I was breathing).  The final process was the longest... she took her time and straightened each small collection of hair until it was BONE straight.





Now, I can't get my hair wet for ANYTHING - no water, no moisture, no sweat, no humidity. NOTHING.  No pins, clips, bands, NOTHING. No tucking the hair behind the ear either. NOTHING. DO NOT TOUCH said the sign.






I have to wait 48 hours (Saturday night) before I can wash my hair.  I have to use special shampoos and conditioners from now on and straighten my hair with serums that are sulfate free. 

The promise:  Because I have such thick course hair - I will always have some curl to my hair (unless I do the Japanese Hair Straightening System), however; when I go to blow dry it and/or straighten it - it will take less time and come out much straighter than I've been able to each before. The treatment should last 4 - 6 months.

This is what I look like today (also my FOTD pic):









So, tomorrow night I'll wash my hair for the first time and I'll let you know how it goes.  Will it be worth the $$$?  We'll see.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 14, 2011)

Wow - you look great!

Thanks for taking the pics through your transistion - nice to see the changes as they occur.


----------

